# RESCUE: CatNap from the Heart Super Adoption Special (No. IL)



## BlueFrog (Dec 8, 2009)

If you've been considering adopting from CatNap, now is the best time ever! From now until the new year, all of our spayed/neutered & microchipped rabbits who have been with us more than 30 days have had their adoption fees lowered to just $25! We have some really wonderful buns who want a home for the holidays.

Click here to see all ourrabbits

The only rabbits who are not eligible for the promotion aren't on Petfinder yet, and consist of one newly arrived bonded pair. So go forth and adopt, adopt, adopt!


----------



## myheart (Dec 9, 2009)

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> ...The only rabbits who are not eligible for the promotion aren't on Petfinder yet, and consist of *one newly arrived bonded pair.* So go forth and adopt, adopt, adopt!




Hmmmm.... who could the bonded pair be?

myheart


edit to add.... I so wish Dandy were a girl....


----------



## naturestee (Dec 9, 2009)

I just adopted there for the Black Friday sale, and they have some really gorgeous, friendly rabbits! The Velveteen Lop in particular stood out for her personality even before her gorgeous looks.

Also, adopt some little critters while you're there.


----------



## Boz (Dec 9, 2009)

I want the Velveteen Lop!
Too bad I've set my limit at 4.


----------



## katt (Dec 9, 2009)

i am in love with max and plamer. . .

but i too am at my limit!


----------



## BlueFrog (Dec 9, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *BlueFrog wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ...The only rabbits who are not eligible for the promotion aren't on Petfinder yet, and consist of *one newly arrived bonded pair.* So go forth and adopt, adopt, adopt!
> ...



An agouti Holland lop with the most "disapproving rabbits" face _ever_, and an absolutely mouthwateringly gorgeous sweet as pie "OMG I'm ded of Teh Cute just talking about her" harlequin mini rex. Both are does, neither spayed yet. We're not sure yet whether they'll be adopted out as a pair or not. Apparently although the original owner let them play together, they were caged separately for most of their lives. We're going to let the bunnies tell us what the right course of action is.

P.S. Dandy is 100% awesome. (What, you thought I was going to make this easy on you? :biggrin2


----------



## myheart (Dec 9, 2009)

No, BlueFrog, you never make it easy.... But I do trust you completely on your picks for uber-great personalities. You haven't given me the wrong advice on that as of yet. 

Honestly, I probably would have snapped Dandy up a long time ago if he were a girl. Patrickwill always be the head of his harem. 

I do wish I could help you find a home for that senior pair of does, Morticia and Lenore. I feel so bad for the little grandma'snot having the run-room they need as a bonded pair.

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog (Dec 9, 2009)

The ultimate personality bunny of the bunch is also unfortunately a Mr., and that is Max. Words fail me when trying to describe how happy, outgoing, and all around amazing he is. What makes it all the more astounding is that he's originally from a neglect situation and needed painful treatment but never once retaliated at the people causing him pain. Truly a one-in-a-million rabbit. Actually, both he and Andy are so nice that in both cases we made exceptions to the "no new rabbit intakes" policy because they were in danger at other shelters.

I agree about Morticia and Lenore. Week after week, they are our most-viewed Petfinder entries of any species, but no one ever comes to look at them and try as we might to accomodate their needs, there's no getting around that they are big girls who need more space and free range than a shelter can provide.

Anybody want sneak peeks of the new girls?

The unbearable cuteness of Tinker

More Tinker glamor

I Disapprove! Pick me instead!


Take up naturestee's excellent suggestion and adopt a small pet too!


----------



## myheart (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh no....!!! I just died from cuteness overload!!! That Tinker is too die for!!!  Are they on the docket to get spayed, or is there a hold on procedures for a while? They shouldn't be there long with that sort of cuteness happening.

Poor Max.... Send him lot's of cuddles and nose-rubs from me. Oh, and some to Morticia and Lenore also. (I can't look anymore, my head hurts from trying to think of ways to squish one more bunny into the house.)

What color are piggies Jayden and Jordan? They almost look Siamese-colored, or am I just seeing things.

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm officially off the clock until the new year, but AFAIK they'll be spayed as soon as we can coordinate volunteer driver & vet schedule. I understand the lop is pretty wild, but she might just have been thrown out of whack by the journey. That's part of why we aren't rushing to promote them for adoption yet; we want to get them spayed and get to know them a little first. Being in a shelter we're never going to have as much information as a foster-based rescue but we do our best. 

I agree that based on looks alone those girls shouldn't be around long, but at the same time, why do we still have so many nice buns like Flopsy who've been at the shelter for months?!

Jayden is black with streeks of warm chocolate (what the rat people call rusty black) and Julian is indeed a Himalayan. The latter is the designated "look at me!!!" pig of the pair, prone to standing on his igloo propping his front feet on the bars of the cage so you can't possibly miss seeing him. So darn stinkin' cute I can hardly stand it.


----------



## myheart (Dec 10, 2009)

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> I agree that based on looks alone those girls shouldn't be around long, but at the same time, why do we still have so many nice buns like *Flopsy who've been at the shelter for months?!
> *
> Jayden is black with streeks of warm chocolate (what the rat people call rusty black) and Julian is indeed a *Himalayan. The latter is the designated "look at me!!!" pig of the pair, prone to standing on his igloo propping his front feet on the bars of the cage so you can't possibly miss seeing him. So darn stinkin' cute I can hardly stand it.
> *



Flopsy is the Velveteen Lop, right? I bet if she were is the right foster program in the right location, she would get snapped up in a heart-beat. Maybe people just don't realize who/what she is, kind of like Guinness. I amsure there are a bunch of forum members who would take her if it weren't for the travel. I could help get her or any of the other sweeties into Wisconsin, if need be.

He-he... you made me giggle about the piggies. Julian is stunning, and I am glad to hear that he has the personality to match his beauty. Is Jayden outgoing also, or a bit more reserved? Tequilla and Sunrise are just as eye-catching as any pig-pair could be. I might need another cage afterall with all of this piggie-cuteness goingon. 

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm stunned that Tequila & Sunrise didn't fly out the door. We have never had true roans in before, and they are BIG and _beautiful_ boys. Pictures do their looks no justice.I'm extra fond of them, and not just because I saved them as their cage was being carried to the euthanasia room. 

I think Jayden is probably a very outgoing piggy, but it's hard to tell with Julian around! The latter is quite the attention hog. You've simply got to meet Cookie and his pal too. Oh my, words fail me. 

:run::run::run:to CatNap and get yourself some critters! If it helps at all, we're working on promotions for the rest of the small & furries too.... Details to be announced once they're finalized.


----------



## myheart (Dec 10, 2009)

So how many cages _and _how much space am I gonna have to come up with?!!! :shock:

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog (Dec 10, 2009)

We just received an email from an open intakeshelter that doesn't usually need our help begging to take any of a laundry list of small animals. including (hint hint, *naturestee*) a bunch of black gerbils. We can't accept them until many of the current residents move out. So.... All Your Spare Cage Are Belong to CatNap Critters!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 10, 2009)

Argh! No more animals for me!

But for anyone wanting little critters- the female Syrians are extremely friendly and I adopted one for my niece. A friend of mine adopted the baby girl gerbils that came in with the baby boys and they're very tame and sweet. So go adopt some!

Edit: Janet, you could just stack the guinea pig cages on top of each other. Look at their little piggy faces!


----------



## myheart (Dec 10, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Edit: Janet, you could just stack the guinea pig cages on top of each other. Look at their little piggy faces!



Don't worry, BlueFrog is working on me... Like she said, she doesn't make it easy on me. We really do have to get her out of rescue work...

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog (Dec 12, 2009)

Getting me out of rescue would be the easiest thing in the world. Place all the critters who needsomeplace to liveinto safe, knowledgeable homes, now and always. Easy peasy! 

Craigslist posting with information about all our adoption specials from cats to rabbits to hamsters


----------



## myheart (Dec 13, 2009)

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> Getting me out of rescue would be the easiest thing in the world. Place all the critters who needsomeplace to liveinto safe, knowledgeable homes, now and always. Easy peasy!



ray: Amen to that. Prayers to all the little small and furries and other critterswho need homes for the Holidays. I know times are tough everywhere, but where there is a will there is a way. I am sure that donations or sponsorships of any size are appreciated by any local shelter if people can't adopt at this time. 

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog (Dec 13, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> ray: I am sure that donations or sponsorships of any size are appreciated by any local shelter if people can't adopt at this time.
> 
> myheart



This statementis so true. Because of the economy, donations are down everywhere and need is way, way up. The financial situation at all shelters is dire; for example, a nearby facility has switched to using shredded paper inall thelitter boxes of their hundreds of cats. Other shelters are euthanizing early, or simply giving away animals.

CatNap is hanging on in no small part because of thefinancial support provided by the organization's Board of Directors (all of whom are volunteers themselves, including the 50+ hour a week shelter director)who are pouring their personal money into it every month to keep it afloat. Adoption fees don't cover expenses at the best of times, and having to discount them hurts even more.We receive absolutely government money; everything comes from private individuals.

To give you some perspective, our YTD critterintake numbers dating from slightly before Thanksgiving:


Rabbits - 85
Guinea Pigs - 95 (I know of at least ten who came in since this report)
Rats - 90
Hamsters - 63
Gerbils - 21 
Chinchillas - 9 
Mice - 19
Parakeets - 70
Cockatiels - 17
Doves - 15
There is some good news to report, however! Rabbits Eileen, Max, and Marshall - along with hamsters Carlisle, Rosalie, Esme, Alice,Zig & Zag and guinea pigs Marina & Moon - all found homes during the last two days. WAHOO!!! 

inkbouce::highfive:


----------



## myheart (Dec 13, 2009)

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> ...There is some good news to report, however! Rabbits Eileen, Max, and Marshall - along with hamsters Carlisle, Rosalie, Esme, Alice,Zig & Zag and guinea pigs Marina & Moon - all found homes during the last two days. WAHOO!!!
> 
> inkbouce::highfive:



Our sweetest boy in the world, Max, was adopted?!!! Yeah to all of the folks who saw it in their hearts to adopt those in need!!! I hope they all will know love and happinessagain. 

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 14, 2009)

Incoming PMs...

Hugs to all you gals (and supportive men-folk) do. :hug:


----------

